# I would like to bring XBMC support to iTivo and Boxee



## Outleradam (Jan 14, 2010)

I am devloping a program called mythicalLibrarian. You can currently find my page at XBMC. I do not have enough posts on this forum to post links. Will a forum mod please turn this into a link? www.xbmc.org/wiki/?title=MythicalLibrarian

I do not have an itivo, however since it was noted that the iTivo was supported by my episode only renamer program, MythSExx, I decided to bring the iTivo into full support with mythicalLibrarian.

Here's what I can provide,
Episodes renamed to: /episodes/show name/show name.Exx.Sxx (episode title).ext
Movies renamed to: /movies/movie name/movie name(year).ext
Full support for updating/cleaning XBMC library as well as notifications on the XBMC desktop
notifications to Ubuntu desktop
I may be able to provide commericial skipping as well.

I need some iTivo recording data to do this, here's what I need:
1. 2 episode recording information text files
2. 2 generic recording information text files
3. 2 movie recording information text files

If someone could look at their recording dir and grab those recording information text files, I can begin turning them into usable information for the next release of mythicalLibrarian and your iTivo can be fully supported in the XBMC/Boxee library.


----------



## Outleradam (Jan 14, 2010)

anyone? Please, i am trying to help you guys out.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Outleradam said:


> anyone? Please, i am trying to help you guys out.


Isn't iTivo a MAC program?


----------



## Outleradam (Jan 14, 2010)

The language is BASH which is supported on MAC. All -required- upstream packages (agrep and curl) are available on MAC.

I have one user which I know of who is running mythicalLibrarian that I know of, without database support because I have not received the information which I need to make it happen.

Currently I only support mythtv under Ubuntu, however about 45 days ago under a different and scaled down project name, JayGardner prooved here that it does work on MAC: xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?t=64160

If I could get more information about how the iTivo program works, speciffically the Database and verify that iTivo is using Zap2it, or some other consistant guide data, full support is just around the corner for mythicalLibrarian.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

iTiVo does not provide any program information on its own. It retrieves that information from the TiVo using curl.exe. The TiVo itself uses Tribune guide data.

Download kmttg, an alternative to iTiVo, and you'll see all command line parameters in the console window, and a link to the text file where all the information is stored.


----------



## PaJo (Dec 17, 2001)

Is this the program?

http://xbmc.org/wiki/?title=MythicalLibrarian


----------



## Outleradam (Jan 14, 2010)

^^ Yes. That's it.

bkdtv: According to roblight, iTivo produces a database like this:


```
time : 2009-12-18T11:00:00Z
vActor : Ritter|John
vActor : DeLisle|Grey
vActor : Mitchell|Kel
vActor : Summer|Cree
vActor : Soucie|Kath
vActor : Clarke|Cam
vActor : Carson|Terrence "T.C."
vActor : Grey|Gary Leroi
description : The adventures of an oversized canine.
vProgramGenre : Animated
vProgramGenre : Kids
vProgramGenre : Educational
isEpisode : false
originalAirDate : 2000-09-04T00:00:00Z
vSeriesGenre : Animated
vSeriesGenre : Kids
vSeriesGenre : Educational
vSeriesGenre : Interests
vSeriesGenre : Kids
vSeriesGenre : Educational
seriesTitle : Clifford the Big Red Dog
title : Clifford the Big Red Dog
startTime : 2009-12-18T10:59:58Z
stopTime : 2009-12-18T11:29:58Z
seriesID = SH387968
displayMajorNumber = 26
callsign = WETA
```
I'm seeing a Series ID and an original airdate there. I need more samples to make it work.

I need to see if there is a usable ID generated on MVIT and EPIT data. and that MVIT contains a year.

Heck, if I can get a few of these, and the data is usable, mythicalLibrarian could be called by running mythicalLibrarian.sh "" "" "path/to/file.mpg"

Right now, you're stuck using

mythicalLibrarian.sh "The Simpsons" "blah" "path/to/file.ext" 
which will move the file to

/The Simpsons/The Simpsons.SxxExx (blah).ext

The system is there and it works. I just need to find out how to get information, and how to process it.


----------



## Outleradam (Jan 14, 2010)

Anyone? I'm just asking for a few text files.


----------

